# Ugggh! It's raining!



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

Nothing ruins my day like rain, simply because now I cant go for a walk that both Mika and I will enjoy. 

What are some of the things you all do whens its raining like mad? 

Mika is exactly 5 months today, and is an absolute angel but she does love her exercise! ;D


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I put on old ragged clothes and go run in the rain with him. He and I are like the post office: we play in sun, rain, snow, sleet, but not hail. Its good for him to be acclimated to all situations and climates

Try mental games, hide and seek, or teach him a new trick. Mental stimulation. If your V is anything like mine, it doesn't take him vary long to learn new tricks


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

- Get rain coat. check

I don't know how she'll respond, she isn't too fond of the rain when she has to relieve herself. 

what do you do post wetness? Just towel dry?


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Mika is lovely! My Bella hates the rain too, but we still go out, we just don't go as far. If the rain is light, once we are out Bella forgets about it, if its heavy she turns into this hunched up creature, tail down, head down, and this is with a coat on too. Sometimes I find her hysterical when she does this, she turns from a bounding about athletic creature, into a little old lady carefully taking steps. Her eyes blink and squint because she hates the rain in her eyes...its all quite pathetic. 
We still go out though David, me head to foot in waterproofs and Bella in her coat treading carefully. 
Good luck in entertaining your girl.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy 5 months to Mika! She is a cutie! Yep, like dmak, Oquirrh and I go run in the rain together.  Rainy days are also good for extra traning lessons in the house, to wear your pup out. 


David said:


> what do you do post wetness? Just towel dry?


Post wetness, I get a warm blanket and cuddle on the couch with Oquirrh!


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Living in Scotland it rains almost everyday.. When it's torrential rain I usually go on a woodland walk as trees shelter us a bit more... They adapt eventually


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup, dry towel and a warm cuddly blanket. If thou think that your pup has the zoomies now, wait till you get back from a wet, rainy run.


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks for sharing! 

How about the odor, I know there is almost none, but my mother swears that she can smell her..... 

I have used apple cyder vinegar in the past, you spray your pooch down and then towel down and let it air out and VUALA! no odor. Am I the only one?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I hardly ever notice an odor from my guy. Most V's put off very little, if any odor. I like to use the tearless baby shampoo on Kauzy. Keeps his coat smooth and smells nice


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

@dmak

How often do you bathe? The dog that is ;D


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Once, maybe twice a month. From my research and experience V's seem to be self cleaning dogs. I usually just hose him down after a dirty day at the park or in the woods. Their short, slick, super dense coat seems to repel and cast off dirt on its own. During hunting season the baths are a bit more frequent, but he gets really really dirty running around in the swamps and bayous


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Btw, Mika. Is a beautiful looking pup!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

If its rainy I would go about doing chores all day. My Vs will follow me around for hours unwilling to nap without a human. And if they're getting in the way, work on commands that require staying in place and release them when moving on to some other chore. So by the time I'm done, their whipped and we can all take a nap and watch a movie.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> If its rainy I would go about doing chores all day. My Vs will follow me around for hours unwilling to nap without a human. And if they're getting in the way, work on commands that require staying in place and release them when moving on to some other chore. So by the time I'm done, their whipped and we can all take a nap and watch a movie.


Ditto! Ruby follows me SO closely when I am cleaning the house. I actually have to crate her while I am moping because she barks at and chases the mop and gets footprints everywhere. If I spend 3 hours cleaning the house, she is exhausted by the time I am done because she refuses to leave my side or nap without me. Love it.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Even though most v's don't like doing their business in the rain, I think they're fine with going for walks/runs in the rain. At least mine are. If you just can't bear the thought of going out there in the rain, mental stimulation games work. Hide treats and have her find them. Work on sits, stays, downs etc. Play tug of war with her. Sometimes my husband and I play "keep away" with the dog(s) and throw a ball or one of their toys back and forth to each other while they run around chasing us trying to get it. To be nice, we do let them "get it" sometimes.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to force h out the door in the rain. Literally push him out. When he's off lead he charges around happy as normal. On the lead is a different story. He will walk, but make whining discontented noises unless I hold an umbrella over him!

Think they need to invent mini umbrellas that can attach to dog collars


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Put on your Goretex and get outside! 

Rainy days are my favorite, because the trails are quiet. The only folks you ever meet are other hardcore dog owners! Almost every dog we meet in a downpour is a likely friend.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Living in Portland Oregon, you cant stop when it rains or you would never go anywhere.

Hunted Vancouver Lake this morning, light rain. Had one bird encounter 3hrs of hard charging in the high grass. Muddy trucks and dogs, just they way it is.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Zigzag Portland, Oregon sounds like Cumbria, England where I live! We have a very high rainfall, and again if we let us stop us we would go nowhere. Still doesn't stop Bella hating it, and the new pup I have seems to hate it just as much, when its raining we have way more "accidents" in the house. 
Apparently there is no such thing as bad weather only bad clothing....I don't know so much sometimes, but we always get our fresh air whatever the weather


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bellababy said:


> Zigzag Portland, _*Oregon sounds like Cumbria, England where I live*_! We have a very high rainfall, and again if we let us stop us we would go nowhere. Still doesn't stop Bella hating it, and the new pup I have seems to hate it just as much, when its raining we have way more "accidents" in the house.
> Apparently there is no such thing as bad weather only bad clothing....I don't know so much sometimes, but we always get our fresh air whatever the weather


I can vouch for that!, but we need the rain to keep the lakes topped up


----------

